# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Tae Kwon Do

## Bullyson

I'm a 1st dan black belt. I trained for 9 years and now am looking into a good Jits school. There are a few around but none too credible. Anyone else into TKD?

----------


## Flagg

I used to do Taekwondo yeeeeeears ago! So many different kicks, but I thought Taekwondo also had good blocks and disarming methods, I loved the patterns as well. Where do you train, which country? Have you heard of Donata Nardizi, he was my teacher, and at the time was the head of the Taekwondo federation in the UK but this is going back 10 years or more.

Ahh ive just seen you're in America, still...does Donata Nardizi (sp?) ring any bells?

----------


## Bullyson

No, I can't say that it does. I trained at Mudo College of Tae Kwon Do here in Florida some years back under Ron Barry, 4th dan, 5 time National Champion and few time Navy TKD Champion. I know TKD has alot of wasted movement but the best attributes I attained from it were speed, agility and stamina. Lots of leg power and sure footedness too.


> I used to do Taekwondo yeeeeeears ago! So many different kicks, but I thought Taekwondo also had good blocks and disarming methods, I loved the patterns as well. Where do you train, which country? Have you heard of Donata Nardizi, he was my teacher, and at the time was the head of the Taekwondo federation in the UK but this is going back 10 years or more.
> 
> Ahh ive just seen you're in America, still...does Donata Nardizi (sp?) ring any bells?

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

Where in Florida are you ?

----------


## Bullyson

Orange Park, just south of Jax. There are only 2 Jits schools in the area. Both are Gracie I believe.

----------


## sphincter

which gracie's? Confused.. Are you saying the schools that teach the GJJ are not credible or that Gracie Jiu Jitsu is not credible?

----------


## sphincter

> Where in Florida are you ?


I was thinking same thing. .ATT is in South Florida isn't it? awesome school for BJJ and MMA in general. It's one of the few schools I would go to that advertise actual "MMA Lessons"

----------


## Bullyson

You've got to be kidding me. I KNOW GJJ is the top of the totom poll. The one shcool, Obaki's(sp?) is good from what I hear. He is WAY too $$$ though. The other school who "claims" to be GJJ Im not so sure about. I believe he is only a purple belt and I havent really done much research on him. Its called "Combat Athletics" and the instr name is Smiley. He just won the UWC not too long ago but that was modified MT, not BJJ or MMA at all for that matter. He actually knocked out a good friend of mine in his last amature fight before he went pro. He's a monster. Like 6'5" prob close to 275lbs... Just not sure how accredited his school is...A friend of mine has trained with Royce himself and he has offered to train me several times but he's not a school. I kind of need structure to feel like Im getting anywhere. But thats just me.


> which gracie's? Confused.. Are you saying the schools that teach the GJJ are not credible or that Gracie Jiu Jitsu is not credible?

----------


## Flagg

> No, I can't say that it does. I trained at Mudo College of Tae Kwon Do here in Florida some years back under Ron Barry, 4th dan, 5 time National Champion and few time Navy TKD Champion. I know TKD has alot of wasted movement but the best attributes I attained from it were speed, agility and stamina. Lots of leg power and sure footedness too.


http://www.tkdimpact.com/news_view.asp?id=72

If you go that link, it will show you him. I just noticed he became a 8th Dan on February this year.

----------


## Philly Grappler

I don't know about the schools down in Florida, but not all Gracie schools are great. There is a school up here in Philly that is affiliated with a Gracie (I don't want to go into too much detail), and the owner is a brown belt. Unfortuntately this guy does not teach and is hardly ever there. He has his blue belts teach, and I have even heard of white belts that have been there for a little while teaching. There are obviously good blue belts but you are paying for a Gracie school to learn from somebody that has a bit more experience. I would check out all of the potentials, shop around and draw your own conclusions.

----------


## southmadejd

> I don't know about the schools down in Florida, but not all Gracie schools are great. There is a school up here in Philly that is affiliated with a Gracie (I don't want to go into too much detail), and the owner is a brown belt. Unfortuntately this guy does not teach and is hardly ever there. He has his blue belts teach, *and I have even heard of white belts that have been there for a little while teaching.* There are obviously good blue belts but you are paying for a Gracie school to learn from somebody that has a bit more experience. I would check out all of the potentials, shop around and draw your own conclusions.


So you are telling me that you have seen white belts teaching or have only heard of that. If you have seen it and know it to be a fact then someone should report them to the Gracie Academy because I am sure they don't want their name associated with sh-t.

----------


## Philly Grappler

> So you are telling me that you have seen white belts teaching or have only heard of that. If you have seen it and know it to be a fact then someone should report them to the Gracie Academy because I am sure they don't want their name associated with sh-t.


No, I haven't seen it with my own eyes, was just told by people train with now that came from that particular school. I agree with you though, if this particular Gracie found out I am sure he would not be crazy about the idea. I go to a Gracie affiliated school as well and the training there is top notch. I am very happy with it.

----------

